# Speaking of Berkey



## LegitCitizen (Jan 1, 2011)

I was just exploring some of the links related to Berkey water purification systems. Sure, the websites look great. But, does anyone have any real world experience with these? How well do they work? Do they hold up? Are they as good as their hype? If you had to do it all over again, would you buy another one?

Thanks for your time, y'all.

Lori


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I built a couple. One for the camper, BOV and one for daily use in the house. I'm happy. Here's mine. It's about $65-$75 depending on where you find all of the material. I haven't done any water tests, but others have and they seem to hold up to their claims. I have made a few other posts here about them and I have all the details on my blog.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

nj_m715 said:


> I built a couple. One for the camper, BOV and one for daily use in the house. I'm happy. Here's mine. It's about $65-$75 depending on where you find all of the material. I haven't done any water tests, but others have and they seem to hold up to their claims. I have made a few other posts here about them and I have all the details on my blog.


That looks like something I've been wanting to build. Could you post a link to your blog? I'd like to see how you put it together. 
:2thumb:


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

NEVERMIND! lol, I see it now under your username: Veg Gear DIY WVO Conversions and Green Energy

I can't read and watch football at the same time...


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

LegitCitizen said:


> I was just exploring some of the links related to Berkey water purification systems. Sure, the websites look great. But, does anyone have any real world experience with these? How well do they work? Do they hold up? Are they as good as their hype? If you had to do it all over again, would you buy another one?
> 
> Thanks for your time, y'all.
> 
> Lori


YES... great...yes...better...would and plan too.... planning for at least one more and extra filters.....

I think they are the best ting since peanut butter and toast..


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

LegitCitizen said:


> I was just exploring some of the links related to Berkey water purification systems. Sure, the websites look great. But, does anyone have any real world experience with these? How well do they work? Do they hold up? Are they as good as their hype? If you had to do it all over again, would you buy another one?
> 
> Thanks for your time, y'all.
> 
> Lori


Hi...We've had our Berkey for 3 months..took me 3 months to save for it...did a little research and the reviews sold me on it...they used the sports bottles (we got free) in Haiti..that really sold me.

Put it together in 10 minutes or less......hold up?? can't say..

But, 2 elements are on my list to order when feasible...6000 gallons is a lot of water, but we want to be prepared...we have a creek accessible to us(close by) so I have coffee filters, pool shock, alum for backup....
If I need, I can use coffee filters for debris, alum for settlements, and then bleach(shock), then boil if fire available, and then run through Berkey....
Hope this helped, but every one has a preferance. I'm satisfied.

Oh yeah, if I had a choice again, I'd get the free elements option instead of 3 sports bottles...I did put them in our BOB though!!


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

My blog is right under my username.

Here are some more links and a quote from the guy that got me interested in these:

First of all, let me say we like our Berkey very much. We have ran a few hundred gallons of water though it, and are very impressed with it's purification ability. With our shallow well, we were never able to drink or cook with the water before, due to high levels of fertilizer, pesticides and E. coli. Now we can safely use that water, and have eliminated the expense of bottled water, as well as the waste stream of plastic bottles. We are so happy with the unit, we have become a dealer, so check it out at Green-Trust -- Product Order Page.

Green Trust Search and Participate


----------

